# job or business opp



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi folks im hoping i can get some info from the expats community i am leaving ireland to live in hurghada in april and would like to make contact with some an expat who may work or own a business in the boat industry there any help would be greatly appreciated thanx.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

*irish people in egypt*

hi anto!

was delighted to read im not the only irish person living in egypt!!i was living in sharm last year with my friend whos also irish {she has now gone home and ive moved to alex}feel like im the only irish person here lots of british but no irish!!! hope u have a nice paddys day!!


----------



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

same to you and yes there are many irish people living in cairo call down and see us during the summer


----------

